# vivarium lighting ideas?



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello...
I've decided to change from R.U.B's to vivs becsause space isn't an issue now. 6 three foot vivs will be heating with mats, for cornsnakes, one will be for a burm and I'll also have a few 4x2x2's which is for a boa and a burm which will be heated with ahs's. 
My bedroom is in the cellar of the house so theres not alot of natural light during the day except in the summer when it's really bright, so i want to light all the vivs, but without using uv strips, i was thinking about something like l.e.d's but i have t make sure its a light that doesnt emit too much heat and wont budge when the snakes are climbing about etc.

i dont mind if its battery operated adlong as its easy to replace the batteries, and i dont mind if its run by the mains, but i dont rli want to put loads of bulb holders in and guards etc.... if i cant find anything then i will use bulbs with guards...

any ideas?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I supply led strips up to 4 foot long with or without a dimmer control in various colours at a good price.
Check my add in the classifieds section.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

GU10 LED lamps. Run on 240v so no driver/transformer required, and cheap to buy too.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

how many can be run from one power supply?

the gu10.... are the fittings easy to find and fit into a viv?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> how many can be run from one power supply?


Who are you asking this to??


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If you mean the strips then quite a few depending on the length of the strips.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

The GU10 lamps can be fitted into a wooden viv, but they would ideally be fitted in to a downlight fitting, the type you have in a ceiling, obviously requiring holes being drilled in to the top. I have them over an Exo tank so they just sit on the mesh. 

You can run as many as you want as they are typically 1.8 - 2.1 watt, and as no driver/transformer is involved, you don't have to worry about overloading.

And they are easy to find.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

both of you, but i phrased it wrong.... thanks both for your response


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

we use these in our bigger vivs just for lighting,use the mini size 7 or 11 watt energy saver bulbs in them


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

U could use them led strips used to light up pcs virtully no heat as they are made for inside pcs very cheap on ebay and in any colour :2thumb:


----------



## jase thursfield (Nov 13, 2008)

Email a friend
*Argos Value Range Chrome Finish Flush Fitting.*



432/0968 

Save Over £1.00
£3.74
just pop in energy bulbs and your done


----------

